# Technology uses in the Nursery Industry



## Luke7621 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking to get some feedback from folks in the nursery industry in how they use the internet. What kind of tools would you like to see on the internet? Classifieds? Searchable catalogs? Request for Quote systems (RFQ)? RFQ notifications sent via txt messages? High quality photo albums? Thanks for you feed back.

Welcome to Nursery Portal!


----------

